# New Timberlodge Camper



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm NOT trading, I was just window shopping and found this. Thougt I'd share. Kewl idea, it has a LOFT!:

Timberlodge SKYCE camper

Or checkout this one with a back porch!!

Camper with back porch

Ahh, but it doesn't have an outside cook center. And the fit/finish don't look as impressive as our Outbacks.
I DO love my Outback.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Nice. Bet the kiddies would love the loft thing.

I've always liked the big fiver in TRAILER LIFE with the fold out screen porch/deck thing.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Love the loft. So what are these going for?


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

This model is featured in this month's Trailer Life magazine.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Kinda reminds me of Y-Guys USS-Raptor, but his is MUCH bigger.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I think Iâ€™d rather have a bigger bathroom instead of the lower bunk.









Camp-on sunny 
MaeJae


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Cool stuff!

We go to the RV shows every year just to look. I love seeing things that are DIFFERENT!

So many RVs are all the same- that's what turned us on about the Outback, fresh, new look.

-Matt


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2005)

Morrowmd said:


> Cool stuff!
> 
> We go to the RV shows every year just to look. I love seeing things that are DIFFERENT!
> 
> ...


 We looked at these at one of the dealers here in Albuquerque they had some on the lot. Found them very interesting and know kids would love it. However, I am wondering how the wind sheer would be on this very high back of this camper.
Judy & Bob & 2blackdogs


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Interesting trailer. But I think I will stick with my Outback!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Interesting. Now if it had a front porch, that would work for me. I cannot remember a time where I sat at the rearof my site. Looking at woods is ok but sometimes its your neighbor you are backed close to, so I d be lookin in there back window.

John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

John,

Good point. About the only time I would have enjoyed my "rear view" was at the beach where we would have been looking out over the sea oats and dunes and watching the gulls. Now that would have been a good time to have a porch.









But the front end makes much better sense to me. Would look kinda funny hauling it down the road, though, wouldn't it?

Mark


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

And think about the wind getting under the roof of the porch.....at 65 mph it would really make the tongue weight go down.

Gary


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

That's a really nice floorplan. The kids would definately LOVE the loft. Now, if it only had white cabinets instead of the old brownies


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Kids would definitly like lofts. I have seen lofts in other camping units. All I have seen for me is cleaning up there with a 4 ft head clearance on my knees cleaning or making the beds. Ouch

John


----------

